# PARTING: Enco 110-2031



## Mike321 (Nov 25, 2021)

I am parting out an Enco 110-2031 lathe if anyone has any needs. I can post pics of the other items too. Let me know quick because it will go to scrap soon.
Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 26, 2021)

Suggestion: maybe add the word "Parting" to your title- I'm sure you'll get many replies
-Mark


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 26, 2021)

I might be interested in a few bits, what’s there? Pictures?

John


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 26, 2021)

Same here.


----------



## Mike321 (Nov 27, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I might be interested in a few bits, what’s there? Pictures?
> 
> John


Hi John, Most things are available with the exception of the saddle, motor and head stock. I have photos of the major components that I will post and will be photoing the other available pieces soon.


----------



## Mike321 (Nov 27, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I might be interested in a few bits, what’s there? Pictures?
> 
> John


I posted pics to the original post.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 27, 2021)

I’m interested in the change gear.


----------



## Mike321 (Nov 28, 2021)

I have the other associated gears. Are you interested in those as well? I can send you pics?
Thanks
Mike,


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ll take a look but I think I have a complete change gear set other than the idler  

John


----------



## Mike321 (Nov 28, 2021)

Sounds good. Let me know. I am going to try to get the rest of the parts photoed and posted today as well so if there is anything else you want we could put it in the same shipment if you are interested.
Mike


----------



## T. J. (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m not sure if these are the ones John has already spoken for, but I could use the 30 tooth and 32 tooth change gears if you have them.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 30, 2021)

I’d take the compound too.

just need the 100/127 gear


----------



## basicfish (Dec 6, 2021)

I will take the tailstock, please let me know if it’s available


----------



## macardoso (Dec 6, 2021)

Oohhh. I have this lathe. Looks like I'm late to the party 

Thankfully mine works pretty well so I think I'm good for now!


----------



## Practicable Solution (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll take the change gear tumbler gears and handles if they're 36 tooth and still available.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 10, 2021)

I, personally, would keep the "selection gears and handles" with the Norton gear box.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 17, 2021)

Still interested.


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

basicfish said:


> I will take the tailstock, please let me know if it’s available





matthewsx said:


> I’d take the compound too.
> 
> just need the 100/127 gear


I am open to offers on both pieces and  have them ready for shipment.


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

T. J. said:


> I’m not sure if these are the ones John has already spoken for, but I could use the 30 tooth and 32 tooth change gears if you have them.


Hi T.J. I have both gears ready for shipment and am open to offers.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

Practicable Solution said:


> I'll take the change gear tumbler gears and handles if they're 36 tooth and still available.


I will verify the tooth count and get back to you later today hopefully.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I, personally, would keep the "selection gears and handles" with the Norton gear box.


Hey Mitch,
Is there anything that you are interested in? Let me know for sure what that is as I am shipping some things out this week.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Practicable Solution (Dec 19, 2021)

Mike321 said:


> I will verify the tooth count and get back to you later today hopefully.
> Thanks,
> Mike


Thanks


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

Practicable Solution said:


> I'll take the change gear tumbler gears and handles if they're 36 tooth and still available





Practicable Solution said:


> They are 36 tooth. Make me an offer plus shipping and I will get them in the mail this week.


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 19, 2021)

Practicable Solution said:


> I'll take the change gear tumbler gears and handles if they're 36 tooth and still available.


I have the whole box if you want it too...
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Practicable Solution (Dec 19, 2021)

How’s $50 shipped to 07480 for the good one sound? Let me know


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 23, 2021)

basicfish said:


> I will take the tailstock, please let me know if it’s available





Practicable Solution said:


> How’s $50 shipped to 07480 for the good one sound? Let me know


I'll send the pair of handles, all four gears and  keys for $75.00 plus shipping. Can have them in the mail today.
Let me know.
Mike


----------



## basicfish (Dec 28, 2021)

Mike, 
Thanks again for shipping the tailstock to me. 
wanted to let everyone know well packed and ready to go to work on my grizzly 1237.
Ron


----------



## T. J. (Dec 28, 2021)

My gears arrived safe and sound as well. Thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 30, 2021)

Gear and compound arrived safely. 

Thank you


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 31, 2021)

basicfish said:


> Mike,
> Thanks again for shipping the tailstock to me.
> wanted to let everyone know well packed and ready to go to work on my grizzly 1237.
> Ron


I'm glad to hear that and it was a pleasure working with you.
Mike


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 31, 2021)

T. J. said:


> My gears arrived safe and sound as well. Thanks


Great to hear that. Let me know if you are interested in anything else.
Mike


----------



## Mike321 (Dec 31, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Gear and compound arrived safely.
> 
> Thank you


That's great news. You never know for sure when something is shipped.
Mike


----------



## RLD DESIGNS (Dec 16, 2022)

Mike321 said:


> I am parting out an Enco 110-2031 lathe if anyone has any needs. I can post pics of the other items too. Let me know quick because it will go to scrap soon.
> Thanks


Still have these parts ?


----------

